# Poll: Are most MTBers blue collar workers??



## Atomik Carbon (Jan 4, 2004)

I find this very interesting.....Met up with a stranger this weekend and started talking, turns out he is an avid mtn. biker like myself. At the end of the conversation he had invited me for a ride and I did the same. The guy was very cool and unpretentious, does tiling for a living. Myself, I manufacture hurricane shutters and own my own company. 

When I have to go to a convention and have to fill out those stupid tags that ask you what position you hold, I never know what to put. Most times I either put owner or manager. I get a kick out of the guys that own companies the same size and put down CEO. 

That was when it seemed to me that most guys that mtn. bike and live for it are blue collar workers. They love life are fun to be around and are unpretentious. 

I was a professional at on time many years ago. Worked with Citibank as a business analyst. Hated it, had all the trappings...secretary, travel, expense account, etc. I find myself much happier and resigned many years ago to do my own thing.

I'll probably get blasted by the "professionals" that get defensive and upset at the thought that they are not "real" mtn. bikers. Calm down, it's just a poll.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Where do the people working behind a desk, but not in managerial positions get at??

I'm asking because I fit in there... and the definition of blue/white collar worker I found, remarks the difference strides in making desk/hands-on work.

I also have made everything from desk jobs to tightening nuts on field.

So what am I?

BTW... I love to ride!


----------



## whataboutben (Oct 6, 2005)

What about the students? I'm at uni at the moment and trying my best to get into a profession that doesnt involve sitting behind a desk or wearing a suit and tie.

I dont want to ever partake in the 'rat race' phenomenom. Did that for about 2 years and nearly necked myself. Drives me insane.


----------



## crazymonkey (Oct 6, 2005)

Nope....engineer, I sit at a desk, though I do get to go play with the machines occasionallly.


----------



## bullit71 (Apr 9, 2004)

nope, IT engineer. Sorry to ruin the thought that most mtn bikers are a bunch of meatheads on wheels.


----------



## sandblast (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm a phone/ data Tech and own (part of) my own company. New to Mountain Biking so do I count twice as much in a poll?


----------



## TrekFan (Apr 21, 2005)

bullit71 said:


> nope, IT engineer. Sorry to ruin the thought that most mtn bikers are a bunch of meatheads on wheels.


lol true, thankfully...


----------



## fsp (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm a no collar worker. The blue collar guys I know all make a big deal of which side people are on, and what's wrong with them, and the white collar guys I know all used to be blue collar guys, and don't say anything anymore. I've been both, and now I'm neither. Guess that makes me a t-shirt wearing industrial designer/project manager/mechanic/machinist/marketing and sales guy. I never knew what to put on my business cards. Now I don't even bother with business cards anymore. What can you do? Do what you like. The world will either reward you or not.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

YaMon said:


> Are most MTBers blue collar workers??


...
No


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

seems about a 50/50 mix based on the folks i know that ride. and plenty of folks like me, that are more of a "grey collar" type. 

professional license after college time of a minimum 2-3 years depending on your program, doing work with people, machines, shysical lifting and moving at times, and buttloads of paperwork.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

YaMon said:


> I find this very interesting.....Met up with a stranger this weekend and started talking, turns out he is an avid mtn. biker like myself. At the end of the conversation he had invited me for a ride and I did the same. The guy was very cool and unpretentious, does tiling for a living. Myself, I manufacture hurricane shutters and own my own company.
> 
> When I have to go to a convention and have to fill out those stupid tags that ask you what position you hold, I never know what to put. Most times I either put owner or manager. I get a kick out of the guys that own companies the same size and put down CEO.
> 
> ...


I work in a machine shop operating expensive machines. I wear a shop coat (aka - smock). It is blue. It has a blue collar.

Yes, i'm a blue collar worker.  The other's aven't spoken up yet, probably because they're at the watering hole yapping.    (whoops, I guess fsp was right!)

{QUOTE=Warp2003butridesaTITUS!]So what am I?[/QUOTE]

Tsk tsk tsk. You shouldn't leave the door open THAT wide.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Nope. Military officer; currently on Command tour. So... I guess that makes me a CEO for the next year and a half. After that, probably mid-level staff weenie somewhere.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

AndrewTO said:


> I work in a machine shop operating expensive machines. I wear a shop coat (aka - smock). It is blue. It has a blue collar.


I always wanted to do that... but the most expensive toy I got to play with was a Gas Turbine!!



AndrewTO said:


> Warp2003butridesaTITUS! said:
> 
> 
> > So what am I?
> ...


 I realized about it too late.... my wife's hamburgers grease is clogging my brain tonight, I guess.


----------



## gottjr (Jan 15, 2004)

*Nope not me*

I am a VP of Marketing and most of my friends are in similar positions. We are all nutty about mountain biking. The common thing that I have found about MTBRs is that we are all pretty down to earth....blue collar, white collar, no collar we are share the same passion and that my friends is pretty fricking cool. I also train on a road bike and have found that most of them are snobs......


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I work at a desk.
There's a couple of computers on that desk but I am not a techie. I usually wear jeans and a sweater at work but might go for shorts and T shirt for the summer.


----------



## dojoOH (Mar 20, 2006)

was an enlisted man in the army infantry so blue collar here. starting at the university in the fall though. going to be a 24 yr old junior in college. i'm such a loser


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

It is interesting to see the disparaging tone directed towards "blue collar" folks in this thread. Especially in light of the recent prominence of the immigration debate. Here in the US, we have created a society and economy that is increasingly based on the service industry. Yet no one seems to want to be a part of that. 

Doens't anyone want to get stuff done anymore? Get their hands dirty? 

I work in what could be called a blue collar job, yet it has provided me with a good life,and room to chase my dreams and whims. The email address from my webpage seems to be constantly filled with white collar desk worker's plaintive cries of "Gee, I wish I could do that, I never have time to go play."

/rant off

\flame on


----------



## fsp (Feb 15, 2006)

Yeah, I dunno. If mine looked disparaging, it wasn't intended. I was just pointing out that the only people I ever hear bring it up are the ones who consider themselves "blue collar". And once they don't, they never seem to talk about it again. But that's just the folks I know. And hell, any of them, working trades, service, or management jobs are still far better off than I am, so I don't really have anywhere to look down from...


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

anthonys said:


> .......... white collar desk worker's plaintive cries of "Gee, I wish I could do that, I never have time to go play."


ding! ding! ding! we have a winner.

I saw soooo much of that when living in Boston. Taking the T to work and back the next morning, I never saw so many miserable looking people, especially when you overheard some of the conversations.

Me likey my work and schedule *very* much. Plenty of time to play. Will I get rich doing it? Hell no, but I can lead a decet life, the way I want to, and have the time to do what I want much of the time. I'll take the time over the money.

Seems far too many folks getting caught up in attempting to keep up with the Jones family, stressing themselves way too much over it, and not having time for fun/family/whatever else.

When I'm on my deathbed, I'm fairly cetain the time will have been more valuable than the money.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Me, I'm a bit of both by nature of my job.

Although I'm an environmental engineer by trade (means I often fly a desk), the nature of my chosen field means I'm in the field a fair bit too (hands on work a la blue collar).

Does that make me Oxford striped?


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

Engineer here...who works at a desk, in the workshop/lab and off site.

Stu


----------



## Martin.au (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm a surveyor, so blue-collar. I also develop databases and lisp routines and do a lot of CAD work, so white-collar. I guess I'm a sort of greyish colour.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

*Sales...*

I'm in sales, a manager of technical sales folks. I guess that puts me in the white collar area. I can't say I love my job, but it pays well and I get enough time off to enjoy life. I work from home, so no commute and I can wear whatever I want unless I'm going out to see clients.

If I could choose, I would get a less stressful, pay the bills kind of job. My kids are 4 short years from college, I've got to maximize my pay for the next 9 years or so, then I figure I can cut back and go easy for the latter half (ok, maybe third) of my life.

John


----------



## anthrax (Oct 27, 2004)

*Technical Support*

I work technical support for a Global Manufaterer of Industrial Electronics. I work at a desk most of the time, but I do go out into the field from time to time.

I am the son of a blue collar worker (sheet metal worker) if that counts for any thing.


----------



## Pawndream (Mar 17, 2004)

I guess in some respects I am a blue collar worker... Air Force Blue.

Though my job in the Air Force is Meteorologist, so not sure what color that would be in the civilian sector. Not really sure what "color" that job is...


----------



## Bawitdaba (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm in my 18th year in law enforcement (Detective), and I ride my roadbike at least three times a week , usually on the paved rail trails, which gives me about 100 miles a week. Since I'll never run again (see avatar), I use the road time for a cardio workout which also helps me with my true passion...a weekend downhiller. I also knock around town i.e., errands, local events, to the local store and my son and I ride to and from school, on my Sugar 2. If I didn't live in such a rural area I would ride even more. I like to consider myself blue collar, but I clearly have a red neck...


----------



## CheeseHead (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm blue collar. Machine operator and UAW member at a major manufacturer of ag equipment. Of the guys and gals I ride with, it's a pretty even split between blue collar and white collar.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Don't know WTF a "blue collar worker" is, heck only about 10% of my shirts have collars  I'm a self employed Graphic Artist & Photographer, don't what "label" you put on that discription, but I would also call myself a proffessional.
Labels, don't knwo why so many like to use them


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

YaMon said:


> I find this very interesting.....Met up with a stranger this weekend and started talking, turns out he is an avid mtn. biker like myself. At the end of the conversation he had invited me for a ride and I did the same. The guy was very cool and unpretentious, does tiling for a living. Myself, I manufacture hurricane shutters and own my own company.
> 
> When I have to go to a convention and have to fill out those stupid tags that ask you what position you hold, I never know what to put. Most times I either put owner or manager. I get a kick out of the guys that own companies the same size and put down CEO.
> 
> ...


Most of the mtb'ers who I know are white collar, but Bend is filled with so many mtb'ers that you're sure to find both white and blue. The white collar riders I know also love life, are cool and unpretentious, so I think it depends more on the person than the job.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

LMAO, get that all the time from those people who actually have the big jobs or own their own business w/ employees and always working to make money, but never making the time to have fun with it. I tell them well give up on alot of those fancy trappings etc. and they could easily live like me. It's all about what's a priority in your life - for me it's enjoying life now, not trying to make a mint and then either die without spending it or try to spend it when I'm retired and too old to actually do the stuff I wanted to do.

My moto is....* " I Work to live, I don't live to Work!"* even though I do love what I do.



anthonys said:


> .......................I work in what could be called a blue collar job, yet it has provided me with a good life,and room to chase my dreams and whims. The email address from my webpage seems to be constantly filled with white collar desk worker's plaintive cries of "Gee, I wish I could do that, I never have time to go play."
> 
> /rant off
> 
> \flame on


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*White Collar Professional*

Professional by all the usual measures. Have an MBA, professional certification and work on Madison Ave, NYC. That pretty much puts me in a box to the rest of the country.

Wife is also classified as a professional being an RN.

While we are at it, Hell, I even qualify as an extreme commuter. That is a little misleading since I drive all of 5 miles to the train and get to read a book or sleep for the rest of the journey and I get home in plenty of time to ride every night but the world likes to put people in neat little boxes, don't they?


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

nope, government lackie here. i sit at a desk all day and make decisions about how to spend your hard earned tax dollars. ;-)

rt


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Crips, what a bunch of whinners!*

God, it seems the common thread of most of the responses is that a) if you are white collar/professional, you are miserable and b) blue collar workers make the world go round.

What a crock of sh!t. I find that people can be miserable no matter what they do because they are just plain miserable people and their job has little to do with it.

Personally, my motto is " I have good days and better day."

Yeah, I'm going to give up what I do to work for mininum wage in a service industry. Please people, get a grip. Most people I work with and ride with are professionals of some sort and most seem pretty content. No money isn't everything but it beats the heck out of being broke.

All you young impressional students reading this, trust me on this, go for security and a good wage and you will be better off than having to struggle to make payments. If you want to ride or do something else, you will find the time.

End of sermon..........


----------



## JM01 (Mar 29, 2005)

CEO

(self employed )


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

*Cross-section of the American population*

I'm an engineer myself, but I ride with everyone from truck drivers to lawyers. Mtbikers come in all shapes, sizes and colors.

Kathy :^)


----------



## Yeti_Rider (Dec 26, 2003)

*ditto*



crazymonkey said:


> Nope....engineer, I sit at a desk, though I do get to go play with the machines occasionallly.


drive CAD all day. I did recently turn down a possible opportunity to drive CAD for a major player in the industry though. I turned down the offer to interview because I wasn't going to relocate. a few years back it might have been a good opportunity though......who knows.

YR


----------



## bob (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm a detective sergeant, so unless people are getting killed, I sit at my desk most of the day. I think that might be gray collar? My riding buddies consist of an engineer, dentist, two surveyors, landscaper, and an IT guy. Our jobs matter little when we're on the trail.

I remember hearing about a study or something that was done by IMBA or done by someone else about IMBA members. If I recall, most of the members were middle age males with house hold incomes over 60K per year. My memory is a little foggy on that so don't take it as gospel.


----------



## Shanty Tramp (Apr 26, 2006)

Rev Bubba said:


> I find that people can be miserable no matter what they do because they are just plain miserable people and their job has little to do with it.


The Reverend speaks the truth. And keeping with that thought, it is a bit interesting that no matter one's background, income bracket, or collar color, so many people feel better about themselves when they find ways to think themselves superior to others.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

*rt* said:


> nope, government lackie here. i sit at a desk all day and make decisions about how to spend your hard earned tax dollars. ;-)
> 
> rt


Yep, Ditto. Except the decisions I make have to do with people and what to do with them - which sometimes involves spending your hard-earned tax dollars!


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

Shanty Tramp said:


> so many people feel better about themselves when they find ways to think themselves superior to others.


I know I do after reading your post. (j/k!  )


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm white collar, but don't really think about it much. I'm a graphic designer who sits at a desk working for a private company. Just about everyone I ride with are white collar. This is only because I moved here a few years ago and didn't know anyone to ride with, so I started riding with people I worked with, and that group has pretty much stayed the same.


----------



## LuckyDog (Jan 15, 2005)

White collar (software Sales), as are most of the guys that I ride with. 

Was blue collar for several years but now have more time and flexibility to be able to ride. How and when I work is less important than the results produced whereas working construction was tied to the clock and the rest of the crew.


----------



## Carter Taylor (Jan 15, 2004)

*Interesting...*

My friend, who is an avid rider from the west coast, just had his son graduate and now is a weatherman for the air force. Based somewhere back east.


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Like my profile says*

Ne'er do well

Pseudo-white collar, worked many years in various industries to include laborer, building trades, retail, now sitting behind a desk.

Bob


----------



## mtnbkr0101 (Jul 27, 2005)

hmmm - college student to janitor to environmental professional to IT professional to real estae developer, and was an mtber through it all.

fwiw - i post on a nj site (www.mtbnj.com), and it seems like there are a LOT of IT guys who mtb. we went on a group ride one day and 7 of the 8 guys were in the field.


----------



## Matt22 (Dec 6, 2004)

*I'm a Ring Around the Collar!!*

I work 230p-11p as a data entry pharm. tech. I ride in the am when most are working!! Nice and quiet then just me and the trail!! I wear t-shirts to work!! Have today off its getting warm now I'm off riding....


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

Well, I'm wearing a blue button - up short sleeve shirt with a collar - does that make me blue collar...?  

Of course, working as a white-collar "minority" in that my profession is architecture, where design is the profession, I feel pretty fortunate to be a professional that does not just jockey a desk and shuffle parperwork - though I do that too. Small, laid-back offices are where I've tended to gravitate towards, with benefits like 4-day work weeks and paid lunch  .

No too bad, eh?

FWIW, I put myself through school as a commercial contractor in NYC, and as a bike messenger. I feel very lucky that as a white-collar "type" I know how to roll my sleeves up, bust out the chop saw / mig welder / hammer drill / re-bar bender / router / etc... and not be scared! Sure helps around our "fixer upper" house here in Santa Fe... In the meantime, i'll take the salary, benefits, and flexibility that being a professional around here helps get. It's a tough market for the more sevrice-type professions / professionals (yes they're professions too, no doubt).

In New Mexico - 90% of the guys I ride with are professionals - as a lot work at the National Labs or for their subcontractors. I know one roadie who is a master tile setter, and another that is a GC, and yet another that owns his own plumbing company. Funny, I bet most folks associate roadies with white - collar, but ironically it's the opposite around me here. But then, Santa Fe is rather different.


----------



## abegetchell (Sep 24, 2004)

Network Security Engineer - I find, in my area, that there are more yuppie MTBers (including myself) than any other social class. Students are a close second.


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

another engineer here...........wear jeans to work everyday though


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

I'd say that most of the people I ride with or know that ride are white collar. Of course there are a handful of ones I know that work in trade or other blue collar type jobs. I'm a white collar type....tax research analyst and I work parttime at REI. On a sidenote, a good number of the parttimers at our store are white collars as well.


----------



## Albee (Jul 21, 2004)

Interesting thread. I know there are a bunch of teachers who ride (and post here), but haven't seen them on this thread. 

Interesting variety of professions/jobs/whatever, and a lot of these people would never get together if it weren't for mountain biking. It's like a family: I know there are plenty of people in my extended family that I would never have anything in common with, except for the thread of family. Same thing here. I like that variety. ([email protected], I have this sudden urge to belt out Sister Sledge's "We are Family"...)

As for me, Mizzou journalism graduate, wrote for and edited a regional bike publication in SoCal, then wife and I decided we wanted to get the he!l out of there (a place with good mountain biking was a must). She had just finished chiropractic school, and I told her I would help her get her practice going for two years, then either get back into writing full-time, or go back to school and get my masters and teach at the elementary level. Fast forward 13 years (wow!). We still get along, I'm still here at the office taking care of business, screwing around on MTBR, and raising our princess, who spends a lot of time at the office. Awesome setup. And, since I see her at the office all day, I don't have to ask her how her day was. I KNOW how it was. So I can ride some of the best trails anywhere, oustide Eugene, Oregon. And tonight is Wednesday group ride night -- woohoo!


----------



## polartrekker (Aug 16, 2004)

student... the people I ride with comprise a good mix of various fields and "collars"... As long as we're all having fun and enjoying our rides, it doesn't really matter to me. Now, when people start talking about office politics, it's time to lay the smack down!


----------



## kawsakimx6 (Apr 20, 2006)

Well I am a director/producer at a local TV station and i ride. I ride with a bunch of people that are in my work everything from my boss to a lowly PA so i would say that it is a good mix of people. and i have noticed that the "blue collar" Peeps usualy have a better bike that i am currently riding! 


I think that if you are going to make a thred that says "POLL" you should for sure have a poll that we can choose from. then i would not have had to write any of this, just a quick click and submit and i am finnished.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Some of each...*

... I straddle the line between professional and blue collar worker, I suppose. One day I'm humping car batteries up a telephone pole at a siren in the field, and the next day, I could be working on a server, diagnosing software issues or writing documentation.

I ride with folks who are doctors, lawyers, financial advisors, a transportation planner, and also with electricians, furniture salesmen, and such. I find a good mix of folks to ride with.

We all look equally dorky in bike clothes.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

*Does it occur to you*

Does it occur to you that this forum itself is a biased group? I ride with a mix of guys, some "Blue Collar", some white, some management even some (ack!) salesmen. But most of the people *on MTBR* are white collar or students. Heck most of us are posting from work  The blue collar workers I ride with don't screw around with online forums when they get home from work, they're too busy getting on with life and riding.


----------



## mtnbkr0101 (Jul 27, 2005)

BelaySlave said:


> I'd say that most of the people I ride with or know that ride are white collar. Of course there are a handful of ones I know that work in trade or other blue collar type jobs. I'm a white collar type....tax research analyst and I work parttime at REI. On a sidenote, a good number of the parttimers at our store are white collars as well.


OT - [email protected] - i wanted to use that pic for my avitar - that is such a clever show


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I wouldn't say that*



dojoOH said:


> was an enlisted man in the army infantry so blue collar here. starting at the university in the fall though. going to be a 24 yr old junior in college. i'm such a loser


I apreciate what you guys and gals do for us 'over there'. I may not agree with the politicians about some of the reasons, but I know you folks have a tough job to do, and I'm proud of how y'all do it. I wouldn't consider it 'looser' at all.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

Well I pimp whores and sell crack so I'm not sure where you'd like to put me.


----------



## Braids (Jan 12, 2004)

How can you be blue collar *and* own your own business?


----------



## et_mtb (May 25, 2005)

RF Engineer/Project Manager. I spend most of my time at a desk, in meetings, and on conference calls. I do like my job as long as it stays challenging. Off to cc


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

*what collar?*

I've been Riding MTB since 1986 - I was a student for 5 years or so then Blue collar for 9 years. I never had any time for my self as a blue collar working in High End "Architectural" Woodworking shop. I worked 60+ hours a week and had to beg to get a Saturday off. We got 5 paid days off a year. That's it - no sick time. 
I worked my way up to supervisor and had 10 people under me. I took some CAD classes at night so I could design the stuff I was building.
I got a "white collar" job with the state doing CAD work and Map making with GIS software. I have all the time off I can use (23+ days off plus paid holidays) and even ride at lunch!
I find I have way more time off for me as a white collar worker than I ever did as blue collar.

I still swing a hammer some on the weekends as we renovate our 2nd house- I do all the work and my wife designs the look.

So I would say I am "White collar" now with "Blue collar" roots.


----------



## Blendthree (Feb 10, 2006)

Desk jockey checking in. Nearly white collar, I suppose.


----------



## abegetchell (Sep 24, 2004)

BelaySlave said:


> I'd say that most of the people I ride with or know that ride are white collar. Of course there are a handful of ones I know that work in trade or other blue collar type jobs. I'm a white collar type....tax research analyst and I work parttime at REI. On a sidenote, a good number of the parttimers at our store are white collars as well.


Why the h3ll would you post something like that here? Now you're going to have a bunch of [email protected] @sses asking you if they can get the "hook up" on the employee discount at REI. What are you THINKING man?!

BTW, can I get the hookup on the employee discount at REI?


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

*Define blue collar????*

I would say that my work ethic and principles are very blue collar.

I am in early, focused and working my arse off either in front of a computer or at a bench from the moment I walk in the to the time I go home which is usually late and without OT. We're both making products and each with our own expertise, regardless of whether it was acquired at a university or a job.

We're the same, my friend.

Cheers,

TCN


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2006)

*T-Shirt wearing*

Expert Password Fixer Upper (Help Desk Tech)


----------



## Master Shake (Mar 6, 2005)

Braids said:


> How can you be blue collar *and* own your own business?


As far as I recall, the main differences between blue & white collar were education level, and whether your job is considered a service or trade, (you actually build or produce something or do something) or in management (where "people person"s go to die, or at least fester).

So, when you're your only employee and you either have no or little formal education, and/or you don't spend all day as a wolf among sheep, but actually do something as an artisan or craftsman constructing and creating things to better peoples lives around you, you'd probably be called a blue collar business owner.

It could be said that I have a pessimistic view of managements contributions. This comes entirely from my own experience. I'm sure there are worthwhile managers out there who do good in the world. I just haven't met them yet.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

imo you know wich ones are white or blue collar workers because they are the only ones who boast about bling on there toys and complain about dirt bloody softies the majority of people i know are just ordinary people with ordinary jobs,and they are the people i like best no bull or formalitys and there bikes are bikes not TOYS,wonder if they still live with mummsy


----------



## Master Shake (Mar 6, 2005)

So blue collar people are people that you like. Ok, good. Tell me, have any of your blue collar friends ever heard of punctuation? It's easy enough to say what you find wrong with everyone else, but it convinces no one that you're "better".


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

YaMon said:


> Myself, I manufacture hurricane shutters and own my own company.


Some would say you're not really working class because you own the company. Whatever. The modern economy has created a vast pool of people who don't work with their hands but aren't really professionals. I'm a Library Tech, which is a "para-professional" position, meaning I don't get paid as much as a Librarian and no where near what a banking big-wig would make. I also don't get paid as much as most skilled laborers.


----------



## chuffer (Apr 15, 2004)

mon: white collar work as scientist / metrologist

tue: white collar work as scientist / metrologist

wed: white collar work as managing director / head of marketing / sales rep

thur: blue collar work servicing a damaged piece of equipment in the field

fri: blue collar work loading up the van full of equipment for next week's trade show / white collar work giving myself the afternoon off for doing such a great job.

cant beat working for the man, when you are the man.


----------



## smw (Jun 22, 2005)

Im self employed, auto repair. Alot of the people I ride with are in tech fields, computer stuffI live in the Silicon Valley so its expected. But I ride with a couple school teachers, sales people, and anyone who enjoys riding. Heck thats the beauty of Mt biking, if ya love to ride, thats all that matters.

Sean


----------



## aliensporebomb (Feb 2, 2004)

*Thinking.....*

I'm a IT Systems Administrator, my buddy Todd is a Software Engineer and my
friend Paul is a "Computer Guy" for his area of the state. His wife works in an
office (white collar type deal). We're all mountain bikers.

If we finally manage to trick my wife into getting a mountain bike she'd be
a Social Worker so....I don't know.

I'd put it another way - most people who like to mountain bike are less likely
to be uptight because riding puts us in such a good mood.


----------



## SS-Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

I disagree people who ride $3,000 & up FS bikes wont be caught dead with people who ride A HT bike that cost under $1,000. Maybe where some of you live they might be here you can forget it. I used to ride A LOT back in the 90’s & people nowadays are so different. The most popular trailhead here is packed full of people on very costly FS bikes.
They tend to ride & hang out at the same place BUT don’t even think of talking to them!
Stick to your kind is more or less what you get here. Yes I’m a Blue collar worker always have been always will be! Proud of it too!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Guess you live in a rotten area then, with a bunch of prisses. I don't care if you've got a sweet $3k ride or a low end $1k+/- ride so long as oyu ride it and make the effort. Heck I started on what in the US is a sub $400 bike and no one here felt offened by it as I rode the crap out of it 'cause I loved to ride.

I now ride a very nice IMHO Trance and will ride with anyone who makes the effort, however my skill level has increased quite expedentially and there are days that I want to ride tech stuff so riding w/ the people on the "begginer" bikes is not what I'm looking for.



SS-Rider said:


> I disagree people who ride $3,000 & up FS bikes wont be caught dead with people who ride A HT bike that cost under $1,000. Maybe where some of you live they might be here you can forget it. I used to ride A LOT back in the 90's & people nowadays are so different. The most popular trailhead here is packed full of people on very costly FS bikes.
> They tend to ride & hang out at the same place BUT don't even think of talking to them!
> Stick to your kind is more or less what you get here. Yes I'm a Blue collar worker always have been always will be! Proud of it too!


----------



## Cycle Nomad (Aug 30, 2005)

*No collar worker here!*

I'm a Woodworker/Millworker by day and Fine Artist by night and weekend.

I'm a hands on kind of person.

I can design (CAD) architectural items (Doorways, Mouldings, sash,...things made from wood in your home) then take raw wood, mill it, cut it, shape it, mould it, sometimes break it , then assemble it, sand it, prime or finish it, but sorry I don't deliver it.

I usually sell one to two paintings a year as a artist. The last sale was to the head designer of Liz C.............. the clothing line.

Overall, I'd take the no collar job anyday. (Also worked at IBM)

Most Bikers I've met have been pretty cool in both collars.

In response to the "meathead," comment by the engineer...putting others down even as a joke could be seen by some as not too bright.

Disclaimer; The above comment is in good humor and not intended to offend the sensitive.


----------



## SuperNewb (Mar 6, 2004)

I'm glad I dont live in that sort of area either. Depends on what kinda ride that day is meant to be for me. Somedays you just want to go fast and other days just cruise along so of course on those fast days you dont want to bring along some beginner and wait up for them at every 200 feet or so. Cruise days dont matter if some racer shows up either though since I can keep up usually anyways  As for what bike they are riding on it sure doesnt bother me if its some mid-end or lower or even some 15k bling machine but as long as they have fun.


----------



## ralpho (Sep 17, 2005)

white trash consruction worker.


----------



## Boognish (May 27, 2004)

We come from all walks of life. I ride, and am friends with, folks from all walks of life.


----------



## johnnychimpo (Sep 6, 2005)

I dont ask what the people do that i ride with. I personally dont care what they do for a living. Its all about riding. Only reason they know what i do is because of my military hair cut. LOL 
Cant hide that i guess.


----------



## mr2monster (Apr 18, 2006)

Where does Mortgage Broker fit in?


----------



## Trail_Mynx (Mar 6, 2006)

anthonys said:


> It is interesting to see the disparaging tone directed towards "blue collar" folks in this thread. Especially in light of the recent prominence of the immigration debate. Here in the US, we have created a society and economy that is increasingly based on the service industry. Yet no one seems to want to be a part of that.
> 
> Doens't anyone want to get stuff done anymore? Get their hands dirty?
> 
> ...


Exactly why I'm getting out of a desk job to own my own business and have MORE time to do what I want/like to do. And yes, it will be getting my hands dirty, while making the place clean again  I've realized I want more time to play - in the dirt on the trails, with my daughter, and just enjoy my life.

I'm also throwing some more college in there...and ya...um..24 as a Junior in college? Try being 28 and not having even an associates yet!!! You are never too old and yes...I think I'm a loser too


----------



## mtbikerjohn2003 (Dec 27, 2005)

*the great thing about cycling jerseys...no collars...*

I work for a tourist steam railroad restoring the passenger cars...so I guess that makes me "blue collar", but like it has been said, MTBing is something that all folkes in life who want, can, and do ride..I personally ride sometimes with a couple of co-workers..two of whom are upper management for the train..but I also ride with some college students I know here...that's the good thing about biking...Ya meet all kinds of good people out there...Peace & happy trails..........................John


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

umm well this thread seems mistitled at best; this is my 2d visit and i've yet to find an actual poll. I'm not going to bother reading the entire 80 responses but I'll bet mtb would be spread out among all levels of society. But as in the joesixpack of movies at home thinks a 50 dollar dvd player hooked up to hometheater in a box typre receiver and speakers are ok, joesixpack of mtb might be perfectly happy on the 300 dollar entry level spec hardrock ht--at least most I think know enough in quick fashion if they keep it as a serious hobby-that they do venture to that level quickly and stay aay from next/Hufft et al. 

What gets me is the higher white collar types on their IFs and Sevens and the ilk. Please.
As if those bikes are doing anything more than stroking their already overbloated pathetic egos.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2006)

Shirt, suit & tie


----------



## torment (Mar 7, 2006)

pre-med student getting ready for transition to med school


----------



## akitadogg (May 23, 2005)

I dig being blue collar...I take pride in having seen a lot of different ways of living. Common folks are just as worthy, and oftentimes better people in my mind cause they look you in the eye rather than having their nose in the air.

I appreciate the rich folks who haven't forgotten their humanity.

Former me: finest light infantry, restaurant waiter/manager/supervisor, survery assistant, cowboy, caterer, rancher/farmer, lab lackey.

Yes, I did the college bit and a tiny modicum of grad school.

Currently I am an unemployed beer drinking bum. But then again I've been that many times before.
I have no desire for offspring or a wife. Too many women out there and not enough time. I may not have a ton of credit, but I compensate for that with a lack of debt. 

Being in the mountains is a splendid equalizer and humble pie feeder. It lays the soul bare and the real you can't hide. Keeps folks honest.

If I had my druthers I'd live it like scrublover. Someday he may be the one responsible for getting you healthy.


----------



## ChrisJ (Aug 15, 2005)

I drive a forklift at Lowes helping to unload trucks. I normally wear short and a t-shirt whats that make me?


----------



## geddy2112 (Jul 14, 2004)

Where do Air Traffic Controllers fit in??


----------



## SS-Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Um maybe its just me but I've never belived anyone who works in a office somewhere is a blue collar worker. I was taught to belive only those with blisters on thire hands or in a resturant or generally people who come home smelly with sweat are REAL blue collars!
Anything that pust one in a suit & tie went to college & mom & dad helped them get a good job.Me personally I've had to do jobs that would make most of you barf!  
Or jobs where you come home happy to be alive,Anyone who works in a warehouse Blue collar. The guy who works in a highrise in the AC all day White collar. But what do I know?


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

Braids said:


> How can you be blue collar *and* own your own business?


I am an electrician that owns my own business, that explains why I'm on the board at 5AM. I usually don't know what other people do for a living until I've ridden with them quite a few times. I had one rough looking guy that rode with us, it wasn't until he was moving away for a job that I found out he was a lawyer. Another guy that I like racing with (after seeing him at races for years), I found out he also had a motorcycle racing background and was an electrician.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

mtnbkr0101 said:


> it seems like there are a LOT of IT guys who mtb


Most of the people I know that are passionate about riding are in some kind of IT related field including myself, what a concidence.

Could anyone define what blue and white collar means? I'm trying to figure out which of those I am.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

*Where I live*

We have a buttload of Phd's waiting tables. I have a friend, with a masters in mech engineering working as a bellman, and loving it. Our junior maintenance man, has a degree in marketing.
However or GM, only has a GED, and she kicks azz.

go figure.


----------



## Lt.Saad (Feb 24, 2006)

went from life guard to Military Officer to Network Engineer to Restaurant owner and now back to Network Engineer. My office is 5 mins away from the trail, i ride on my paid luch hour. i get paid to ride!! does that mean i'm sponsored??? hahaha!!
what does that make me??


----------



## stealth1 (Sep 11, 2004)

R&D Engineer. Work in a lab.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

Electrical Engineer here. I sit at a desk w/ 2 'puters on it. One I actually use to work w/ the other is just a big e-mail checker. Long story.  I was also a cashier, laborer, stockboy, A boatswain mate in the Navy (Not much more "blue collar" than that), an Electrician and still keep my West Virginia Journeyman's Electrician License current. One of my old college professors(EEPHD) had a West Virginia Master's Electrician License. I'm not above climbing in the trenches and getting dirty. Still pull wire now and then when I need. Also work part time at the LBS putting bikes together twice a week.

Like many others on this board, I've seen the best (and worst) of both worlds. There's days I would love to be pulling wire and bending conduit again, Or steering the ship or handling mooring lines. But I'm also glad to be in a professional job where I don't have to I actually have some benefits and health care. Also paid ALOT better starting out here than I EVER was as a "blue collar" person.

I'm lucky in that I don't have a long commute, flexible hrs, good pay and LOTS of vacation time. When I retire from here, I'll probably go back to pulling wire and getting juiced part time.


----------



## Full Mountain (Mar 30, 2005)

Just finishing off School to become a Aircraft Maintenance Engineer...so I'm in a way both..I have a desk with a computer @ my new job but I also work on the aircraft....so I'm both I would guess

DMR


----------



## Shanty Tramp (Apr 26, 2006)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> What gets me is the higher white collar types on their IFs and Sevens and the ilk. Please. As if those bikes are doing anything more than stroking their already overbloated pathetic egos.


I don't know what "higher white collar types," means, but I know a couple of people in 6 and even 7 figure incomes who actually _can _and _do _ride their "higher" end bikes ... 'course, I also know some in similar income brackets, with similar bikes, and their shiny rides don't have 100 miles on them yet. I assume those are the types that get your ire up.

As far as why those types own them do so? Forgive me, but I have to disagree with your reasoning. I do _not _think it's to stoke their overbloated, pathetic egos. I think it's because they have money to burn and do so searching for a life, searching for a passion, searching for an identity, searching for joy, searching for meaning, and searching for wholeness. They just do it stupidly. Forgive them for it.

It's what they've been taught. It's what our society promotes. It's their experience. Why begrudge them for it? I do tend to feel more than a little sorry for those "types," and hold out hope that they will one day find that what they seek isn't able to be purchased. Honestly, that kind of life (be it through windfall, drive, or some misdirected search for approval through the trapping of status symbols) is in fact a burden and a curse and worthy of some compassion.

It seems backwards, I know, but I find the oft expressed animosity towards "the rich," and overt disgust towards status symbols more than a bit interesting. If everyone's really so happy in their own skin, pleased with their choices, and blessed to do what they do on their bikes, what's with all the hostility towards others who live their lives differently?

Yes, we really are that lucky. So share the wealth, fellas.

Ramble off.


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

*Supreme Ruler*

...of thirty young worshipping souls.

I teach 5th grade.

Occasionally they're not in a worshipping mood.

But I do get to show them MTB videos as part of their "education".


----------



## Master Shake (Mar 6, 2005)

geddy2112 said:


> Where do Air Traffic Controllers fit in??


With other Air Traffic Controllers. I had a friend who became a controller, & it made him into a total wreck. Completely changed the guy into a mustang-driving, hard drinking, two-pack-smoking, foulmouthed, barfighting animal. I only met his work buddies once, but they came pff just as intense and gung-ho. There was some talk about it being the most stressful job with the highest divorce rate in the world, & a serious risk to mental health... If it's considered white collar because you're indoors and there's AC, then everything else about it makes it the bluest white collar job there is.


----------



## MtbFlorida Brian (Nov 19, 2005)

Titles dont matter, collars dont matter... what matters is having the free time and money to take care of the things you want to do.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

crashedandburned said:


> When I retire from here, I'll probably go back to pulling wire and getting juiced part time.


LOL! Too funny, I've had very similar thoughts....

FWIW - they used to call me "hot tap glen" - 'cuz I had no problems understanding what it meant for one to be grounded - or better - NOT to be grounded! 12K volt feeders can pack a wallop of a static charge, eh?


----------



## Jet-Mech (Feb 21, 2006)

Blue collar currently, work as an Aircraft Maintenance Engineer (AME) spannering on Airbus and Boeings. Just finished my Mechanical Engineering degree so guess I will be white collar one day. 

Anyway, the way I see it, the two complement each other. If I ever get a job related to my degree, I will always be proud of my blue collar job origins as a jet mechanic!

DMR For Life, all the best for the new career!


----------



## MtbFlorida Brian (Nov 19, 2005)

mountain bikers first... employment second... a job is something you do so you can afford to ride more.


----------



## Irish (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm both for now.

I own a real estate brokerage and do sales.

I also just started a construction company, still getting it off the ground, so I have no problem getting my hands dirty to build the company. Of course one day I plan to no longer do any of the actual work but that is a ways off.

Most people I meet on the trails seem to be a mixture of job types.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Jet-Mech said:


> Anyway, the way I see it, the two complement each other. If I ever get a job related to my degree, I will always be proud of my blue collar job origins as a jet mechanic!


LOL!!! You guys get the glamorous side of the job....

I worked on Industrial Gas Turbines and the place is never, never, never, even close to be that clean... not to mention, not that wide open!

The worst ones are the aeroderivatives... the piping and auxiliaries are not that small that you can wrench around them but they're small enough for you not be able to work under or around them comfortably.

Glamour is just not there!


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

pimpbot said:


> I ride with folks who are doctors, lawyers, financial advisors, a transportation planner, and also with electricians, furniture salesmen, and such. I find a good mix of folks to ride with.
> 
> We all look equally dorky in bike clothes.


That's just because we're all dorks anyway.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I work as a UNIX admin. I think that makes me white collar. Most of my biking friends are also white collar - an engineer, a graphic artist, etc.


----------



## Braids (Jan 12, 2004)

Master Shake said:


> So, when you're your only employee and you either have no or little formal education, and/or you don't spend all day as a wolf among sheep, but actually do something as an artisan or craftsman constructing and creating things to better peoples lives around you, you'd probably be called a blue collar business owner.
> 
> It could be said that I have a pessimistic view of managements contributions. This comes entirely from my own experience. I'm sure there are worthwhile managers out there who do good in the world. I just haven't met them yet.


I'm a manager and a "white collar worker" - according to you. If I didn't do my job you wouldn't be able to surf the internet. Though reading your post makes me wonder if I do create anything of value.

I'm not 100% sure but I wouldn't be surpised to find out the terms blue collar and white collar were created by an ad agency to help sell beer or similar product.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

if you think about it mountain biking is just another way of posing for the people with loads of money,ive just bought said bike for x amount of money,they are collar workers or yuppies if you like.first mtb i bought was a diamond back sorrento about 16 years ago,and now i own a coiler supreme and i aint no white or blue collar worker or rich i saved,and my mates ride hard tails.imo dont ride with them if they get up your nose coz money dont make you a better rider maybe a happier one though


----------



## routergod (Apr 4, 2006)

*I Work To Mountain Bike?*

Here is the deal:

SKILL. If you do have it and it's not being outsourced to India any time soon (not that there is anything wrong with that) and you look/sound professional you will never lose. You work and have fun (snowboard MTB whatever) while paying the bills and being part of your family life. I don't believe that either Mr. CEO (100k expense account) nor Mr. I get myself dirty at work everyday and EARN MY LIVIN' are that much different. The CEO has to keep up with the 3 car payments and the half million dollar house payment. The Blue Collar "skilled" worker has to finish his SHIFT and doesn't have to lose sleep in regard to how the company is doing, but he might not be able to go on THAT VACATION. Young blue collar workers that gain skill (both social and professional) move on to become middle or upper management almost always. In my book, skill is happiness since you know that all your options are always open. If you are a CEO and your life is a bag of stress, you open your own small business utilizing your mid/large company skills. If you're a blue collar technician/sales/mechanic/IT whatever it might be you can always, if the skill is there, start your own business/contract (or get a few people and start a bigger one) when the time is right. In regard to business owners, well......... I envy you.

That said, I have met Mechanics and VPs that Road bike and those are the guys you should be worried about having as a son in law or a father in law.....they are pure monsters. I believe Roadies through the entire SNOB course before BUYING a bike. Everytime I see one with his/her thin little bike I get itchy.

Of course, the last paragraph is a joke ;-) FLAME ON!


----------



## revrnd (Aug 13, 2004)

*Tool & die maker*



mtbikerjohn2003 said:


> I work for a tourist steam railroad restoring the passenger cars:


Which railroad would that be, if you don't mind me asking?

I've been a tool & die maker for 25 years. The guys I've ridden w/ from work are production workers (3) & tradespeople (2). One of the engineers that I deal w/ rides too, but I haven't had a chance to ride w/ him.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

glenzx said:


> 12K volt feeders can pack a wallop of a static charge, eh?


You and our base Line Foreman would get along great. He got blown off of a 13.2kv, 3 phase, transformer once yrs back. Told me, when he first started there as a lineman, he accidentally touched one of the lines while working on it and that's all he remembers. Has a hole in the bottom of his foot.  I asked him what it was like. I've never been juiced by more than 277v. His reply: "No pain. Don't remember a thing and it was just that fast. If you ever want to commit suicide, I HIGHLY recommend it. Just walk up and grab hold of two of the phases. Nope.....No pain at all." *lol*


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Field Management*



jugdish said:


> Well I pimp whores and sell crack so I'm not sure where you'd like to put me.


... and sales!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Steam or Diesel?*



Lucky said:


> I'm an engineer myself, but I ride with everyone from truck drivers to lawyers. Mtbikers come in all shapes, sizes and colors.
> 
> Kathy :^)


... and let's see a pic of you in one of those cool caps!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Speaking of which...*



abegetchell said:


> Why the h3ll would you post something like that here? Now you're going to have a bunch of [email protected] @sses asking you if they can get the "hook up" on the employee discount at REI. What are you THINKING man?!
> 
> BTW, can I get the hookup on the employee discount at REI?


There is this carbon fiber walking stick I've been thinking about getting! It has a compass in the handle! Right in the Handle! High tech sh!t!


----------



## jwyatt55 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Green collar*

Umm green collar. Kind of a mix of both I am a crewchief on Apache helicopters, and platoon sergeant. So I get my hands dirty turning wrenches and sit at a desk for admin. work.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

*I'm not sure what to put down...*

What are you when you get fed up with a lame corporate job, in a lame corporation, then decide, 
"ahh, what the heck, I'll do what I was doing part-time (bike shop) full-time, but keep the other skills for side-work" ? 
See, the thing is my wife just wants me to be happy at what I do, but still make decent money...

So, am I a failing White Collar, or an ambitious Blue Collar? (FYI: Still have yet to file for my degree, so I guess it would have to be a "Drop-Out/Ambitious Blue Collar.)

It's funny at what we all do. I rode with some fellow SS'ers at Sea Otter recently, where I was in miserable shape before the ride. It was a sort-of benefit, in that as I was causing everyone to wait-up, there was plenty of time to get everyone to talk about themselves and their lives.

SMW-owns his own shop.
Chum-(sorry can't remember-but, like me plays online too on "break" or whatever we call it)
Kallisti-waaaayyy too smart, but retired early..
MMerll-let's see, Merll=Merrell, as in Merrill-Lynch, Finance Manager, Market Guru...

So what does all this make me, ultimately, I hope, a "Good Friend".

We all ride I think for the same reason though, the collars come off when we "Suit -Up to Ride", correct?


----------



## george_da_trog (Jul 1, 2003)

Did I miss something?


Where is the fricken poll?



This looks more like a survey.


Try it like this time
Choose one

__ blue collar
__ while collar
__ self emplyed
__ other

That's a poll.

george


----------



## Master Shake (Mar 6, 2005)

konut said:


> if you think about it mountain biking is just another way of posing for the people with loads of money,ive just bought said bike for x amount of money,they are collar workers or yuppies if you like.first mtb i bought was a diamond back sorrento about 16 years ago,and now i own a coiler supreme and i aint no white or blue collar worker or rich i saved,and my mates ride hard tails.imo dont ride with them if they get up your nose coz money dont make you a better rider maybe a happier one though


Holy ****. Another quality post. Perhaps you could eliminate the spaces out of your writing as well. That would make it even easier to read!


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Well am now back among the employed.
green collar to white collar--i guess--project manager on a govt contract--but the pay is just ok and the vacation time is not good--1 week.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

ChrisJ said:


> I drive a forklift at Lowes helping to unload trucks. I normally wear short and a t-shirt whats that make me?


What color is the T-shirt, blue or white? If it's red you're going to blow all our minds.


----------



## bikenmedic (Jun 6, 2004)

*Flight Paramedic*

The suit's collar is actually blue....
Funny, doesn't seem to matter when we're on the trail....


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*A psychometric test called the Strong Vocational Interest blank*

approached this sort of assessment in an interesting way. It measured the interests of different people and then grouped these people for their similarities. For example Photogaphers, Psychologists, Priests, Physicians, Magicians, Civic leaders, Coaches, Mechanics and Engineers shared similar interests. It had to do with, they thought, being in a position where one needed to to work from an assumed truth to manage a chaos to some order.

I would also like to offer the experience I have had as I grew up with tons of blue collar and trades types and watching their kids become engineers. It suggests that the two are seprated by managing through an educational system while they share a predispostion for understanding mechanics. I know dozens of very intelligent people in the trades as independant contractors who run a decent business who simply couldn't deal with school. As I look back at my parents neither graduated from high school during WWII but were pretty bright people.

The difference between the two "classes" is a curiosity. I wonder what interests cyclist share, as opposed to tennis players for example, and what that dynamic is.


----------



## Full Mountain (Mar 30, 2005)

Jet-Mech said:


> Blue collar currently, work as an Aircraft Maintenance Engineer (AME) spannering on Airbus and Boeings. Just finished my Mechanical Engineering degree so guess I will be white collar one day.
> 
> Anyway, the way I see it, the two complement each other. If I ever get a job related to my degree, I will always be proud of my blue collar job origins as a jet mechanic!
> 
> DMR For Life, all the best for the new career!


thanks...I'm looking forward to it

Is that a B737-200 in the pic?

DMR


----------



## Full Mountain (Mar 30, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> LOL!!! You guys get the glamorous side of the job....
> 
> I worked on Industrial Gas Turbines and the place is never, never, never, even close to be that clean... not to mention, not that wide open!
> 
> ...


Glamourous...right  it is till you find out all the little holes that I'll have to shove my 6'2" 200lb frame into


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DMR For Life said:


> Glamourous...right  it is till you find out all the little holes that I'll have to shove my 6'2" 200lb frame into


LOL!!!

I know, pal! I know!

Congrats on your job.... working with gt's is an experience I enjoyed a lot. I'll look forward to get my hands on some sometime.


----------



## xcdude (Jul 21, 2004)

Truck driver.
I think it's about time to move on to something that will allow more time to ride.


----------



## routergod (Apr 4, 2006)

Brian, you basically put the "essay" that I wrote yesterday in 1 sentence.........I totally agree with you.


----------



## BontyRider (Feb 18, 2004)

Law student.

Which reminds me... I have a 9 hour exam beginning in 45 minutes, I should probably leave!


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

That's so funny (not ha ha funny)... I've never had more free time than I do now as a white collar guy. When I was blue collar (weldor/fabricator) I worked wicked hours, two jobs at times, and made half what I make now (per hour, annually, 2/3's less than I do now). And even then, when I did have free time, I was too tired or sore to do anything other than vegetate on the couch. When I'd get home from work I wouldn't even have enough energy to head straight to the shower, I'd rather flop down on the living room floor for a while first. Busting a$$ in a fabrication shop, especially in the summer where temperatures exceed 110F, welding with poor ventilation is no fun. I miss the job satifaction I'd get from doing a good job, and I did love the work, but after a few years the pain and misery (I have a less than strong back, so my doctor says) I'm glad to be out of it. Now I'm salary, worker bee, no management responsibilities, and I come it any time between 6am - 8am, leave anywhere between 2pm - 5pm, go on luchtime rides, leave early from work for a ride, meet the family somwhere for lunch, I dig it. I sit in a comfy high back chair in a nice AC/heated office. No more wearing 9 layers of clothes in the winter, or melting in the summer for me, unless I choose to by going on a mtb ride on a hot day.

As for the original poster's question, white collar, and considering the cost of this sport, I would beleive that most cyclists are white collar, unless they have exceptionally good paying blue collar jobs or low overhead, or work in the bike industry- bro deals and swag is good!

BM


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

BontyRider said:


> Law student.
> 
> Which reminds me... I have a 9 hour exam beginning in 45 minutes, I should probably leave!


Just do what lawyers do best... LIE!!!

(My sister is a lawyer)


----------



## james63 (Sep 25, 2005)

I am an R&D Engineer.


----------



## Penn State (Aug 7, 2004)

no collar yet here....just a lowly university student who has oodles and oodles of time to bike. 

PS: aspiring industrial engineer


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

Rev Bubba said:


> All you young impressional students reading this, trust me on this, go for security and a good wage and you will be better off than having to struggle to make payments. If you want to ride or do something else, you will find the time.
> 
> End of sermon..........


Or be like me. Marry a profeesional girl who pays the bills and is ok with leaving your miserable job and taking a paycut to work in a shop 2 blocks from home so you can be a good Dad/Husband. I can't wait to be out of my job, counting the weeks now.

What's a bike shop lackey considered? Usually there are no collars involved.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

*Partially correct George...*



george_da_trog said:


> Did I miss something? Where is the fricken poll? This looks more like a survey.
> 
> 
> > Haaa-haaa! I got it, two words: Group Therapy!
> ...


----------



## Wherebob (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm a Zookeeper.................. blue collar?


----------



## mtnmasher (Mar 8, 2006)

No collar, when riding a mountain bike. Who ever heard of a mountain bike jersey with a collar?

engineer, r&d.


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

uh...

i don't wear a collar....

i teach guitar lessons....

so i just wear t-shirts........

it pays really really well........

gosh, this is annoying................


----------



## Jet-Mech (Feb 21, 2006)

DMR For Life said:


> thanks...I'm looking forward to it
> 
> Is that a B737-200 in the pic?
> 
> DMR


G'day DMR For Life / Warp 2003  ! Yep, I am pretty sure that is either a 737-200 or 737-100, judging from the landing gear and engine. In my current AME posting, I work at the terminal doing turnaround servicing. About the most " engineering " it gets is fixing cabin defects and the odd weekly check  !.

Trust me, I pine for days when I was rolling around in the grease and dirt doing engine changes and other heavy maintenance work  . Nothing like contorting and squeezing your body to try and gain access to some component that Boeing or Airbus built the rest of the plane around  !


----------



## Sorbut (Mar 7, 2006)

the thing I like about mtb biking is that I dont know what other people do. its a great leveller. get to know some people then find out what they do (or not).I have been pretty much both; steel mill foreman, farm work, welder. I also have various degrees (grad & post grad) and now own half a composites business, consult and teach law. I make my own parts on a lathe because I can and its very satisfying. I also get a kick out of stitching up a good deal. THeres not much difference when you analyse it. What I am saying is that many skills are common, just expressed differently, and often unfairly recognised monetarily. When people share a love of a common skill why differentiate and create a difference.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

As a bike messenger I avoid wearing shirts with collars attached to them. I do see a lot of the guys I ride with uptown who do the office job/cubicle thing for a living. We call them bean counters, but I have never actually seen any of these beans for myself. Charlotte, NC is the second largest banking city in the country, and home to a lot of white collar MTB'ers.


----------



## OldFartYearRound (Mar 13, 2004)

Loan officer here. I ride with a CAT 3 racer friend, 23 years my junior. He kinda waits for me most of the time, but I put up a fight! They only thing that I abhor is roadies. In the freaking Discovery blue get-ups on their Treks. They pass me, duh, I'm 51, without so much as a word. Rot in hell, jerks...


----------



## elivingston (Oct 20, 2004)

Trail_Mynx said:


> Exactly why I'm getting out of a desk job to own my own business and have MORE time to do what I want/like to do. And yes, it will be getting my hands dirty, while making the place clean again  I've realized I want more time to play - in the dirt on the trails, with my daughter, and just enjoy my life.
> 
> I'm also throwing some more college in there...and ya...um..24 as a Junior in college? Try being 28 and not having even an associates yet!!! You are never too old and yes...I think I'm a loser too


You aren't a loser! I spent 9 years working in the service industry (and playing guitar in a band) only to get my BSCS when I was 30! I now work in the software industry.... I love my job, the money I make, and the fact that I can actually afford a cool mountain bike - and have time to ride it.

Also, beware - owning your own business (depending on what it is) can suck up ALL of your time. 

Most of the MTB-ers that I know would be considered 'white-collar'... but who really cares. It's all about the ride, the outdoors, and the people. MTB-ers tend to be good people.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Jet-Mech said:


> Nothing like contorting and squeezing your body to try and gain access to some component that Boeing or Airbus built the rest of the plane around  !


Or do that inside the hydraulic system reservoir!!!
(thanks god is only made once for start-up and once each year!) 

Any other white collars feeling nostalgia for the blue collar days???


----------



## Full Mountain (Mar 30, 2005)

Jet-Mech said:


> G'day DMR For Life / Warp 2003  ! Yep, I am pretty sure that is either a 737-200 or 737-100, judging from the landing gear and engine. In my current AME posting, I work at the terminal doing turnaround servicing. About the most " engineering " it gets is fixing cabin defects and the odd weekly check  !.
> 
> Trust me, I pine for days when I was rolling around in the grease and dirt doing engine changes and other heavy maintenance work  . Nothing like contorting and squeezing your body to try and gain access to some component that Boeing or Airbus built the rest of the plane around  !


I think the holes on the citations, lears, and PC-12 will be smaller but less nessecary to climb completely into

I enjoy line maintenance to a degree more than I do heavy maintenance (I worked for Air Canada Technical Services on 737-200's and A319's ans 320's for my high school work experience)...worked last summer on the line doing 100hrs on primarily twin otters and caravans...not get to work line on small biz jets and the PC-12's

DMR


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

Maybe one a week at best. Most my shirts aren't blue.


----------



## mccrayola (Apr 30, 2006)

*I just quit my job*

as a potato chip salesman. I am now my own boss. I was working 55 hours a week for about 725 gross after taxes child support med care I was looking at maybe a little over 400 a week net. Last week I played golf by myself and visited a friend I hadn't seen in awhile. I gotta couple jobs lined up for this coming week where I will double what I used to make in a quater of the time it used to take. The only thing I regret about leaving my job is that I didn't leave sooner. As for collar......................... boring, unless thats your thing. Do you love it or hate it.


----------



## Hardtail Guy (Apr 29, 2005)

Timmy said:


> I would say that my work ethic and principles are very blue collar.
> 
> I am in early, focused and working my arse off either in front of a computer or at a bench from the moment I walk in the to the time I go home which is usually late and without OT. We're both making products and each with our own expertise, regardless of whether it was acquired at a university or a job.


Interesting that you characterize those particular principles as blue collar; the laborers I've worked with generally punch the clock, get their 8 hours minus lunch break, snack time, smoke break, whatever, and drop everything they are in the middle of at the whistle. 'Least, that's been my experience at the union jobs I've worked with (mostly at shipyards). Perhaps I've seen the exception, but I'd guess not. You know the old union saying, "don't sh*t on your time, don't sweat on The Man's time." Not claiming they (or you!) don't work hard, but most of the dedicated, "get the job done no matter how late I have to stay" guys tend to be salaried, not hourly.

Anyways, I think many people still associate mtn biking (along with any "extreme" or active sport, like rock climbing, kayaking, skiing/snowboarding, etc) as being a "yuppie" thing, and yuppie=white collar. May not describe us as a whole, but that's the perception.

As for me, I'm at the bottom of the middle management ladder, hanging on to my white collar with my fingertips...


----------



## routergod (Apr 4, 2006)

"get the job done no matter how late I have to stay" guys tend to be salaried, not hourly.



that is really funny, because I thought that if you are salaried you don't get paid for OT, but if you're not (if you're hourly) then you stay and do the extra work and remember to put the OT on your timesheet.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

routergod said:


> that is really funny, because I thought that if you are salaried you don't get paid for OT, but if you're not (if you're hourly) then you stay and do the extra work and remember to put the OT on your timesheet.


Salaried people generally finish their duty inside their working hours or rush it to finish early after.

Some hourly paid people can get pretty lazy during work hours to force you to get them into working overtime and get paid more for the same job.

This is why you need a given ratio of supervision. Otherwise the Supervisor has to cover lots of ground and gets screwed by the slower (lazy) ones.

In Mexico, sundays are paid double for the day, no matter how many hours you work (Worked rest-day, we call it). If I needed something done on sundays at a deadline, my only resort was to offer the guys to leave early if they finished before. Otherwise, they would just screw you (basic principle: They're not guilty for being lazy, the supervisor is)


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

routergod said:


> "get the job done no matter how late I have to stay" guys tend to be salaried, not hourly.
> 
> that is really funny, because I thought that if you are salaried you don't get paid for OT, but if you're not (if you're hourly) then you stay and do the extra work and remember to put the OT on your timesheet.


C'mon now, "get the job done no matter how late I have to stay" has more to do with the person and the demands of the job rather than blue-collar/white-collar.


----------



## Hardtail Guy (Apr 29, 2005)

routergod said:


> "get the job done no matter how late I have to stay" guys tend to be salaried, not hourly.
> 
> that is really funny, because I thought that if you are salaried you don't get paid for OT, but if you're not (if you're hourly) then you stay and do the extra work and remember to put the OT on your timesheet.


My job, and most other salaried ones I've ever heard of, doesn't have any "working hours" per se. Today, I left work around 2, since I was done, and the load is light (and I'm on a "rest" rotation, shore duty, in the Navy). But on sea duty, 18, 20, 24+ hours are not unheard of if that's what the job requires. For both of my parents (civilians), it's the same way...I've seen them take the afternoon off in the summer if it's light, but if there's a deadline looming, 60+ hour work weeks (to include weekends) are not uncommon. AND, they are always checking email/voicemail on the weekends, evenings, vacations, etc...I've never seen a welder or forklift driver do his work while on vacation....


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

white collar desk jockey here. worst part: program manager for all of telecommunications (regulatory [email protected]) in SoCal.

i'm the guy who says that its environmentally ok to build that fake palm tree in your back yard 

Hey. it pays for the toys!


----------



## mistermoto (Jan 22, 2006)

*I guess*

that i'm a blue collar worker, (my flight suit is blue and therefore has a blue collar). :thumbsup:


----------



## coloradocoullion (May 3, 2006)

*How I see it*

When I ride, I wear a t-shirt that has NO collar !:thumbsup:


----------



## floatch (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm an elementary school teacher, and my two riding buddies (also teachers) and I will be thinking of you guys while we're riding all summer long.


----------



## xtrhatr (Apr 7, 2006)

I went back to school at 48 to get my RN and I wiped enough asses to earn a brown collar. But I know someone who sold enough pot in the 80's to set himself up for life and he rides whenever he feels like it. I guess he has a green collar.


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

*I work hard for the money...*

White collar shift work here. Business Jet Flight Planning at a leading provider (rhymes with meppeson). 24-7 operations.

Day shift-Sunday thru Tues and every other Wednesday 6am to 6pm. Business casual
Night shift-Sunday thru Tues and every other Saturday night 6pm to 6am. Jeans, t-shirt 
Switch from days to nights every two months.

That means I only work 14 days out of every month. LOTS of free time to ride bikes. :thumbsup:

Oh, and I am also a small airplane Flight Instructor. That can sometimes feel like blue-collar work when you have to spoonfeed people information and skills they need to have to fly an airplane, but for the most part I consider it white collar as well.

The best part is that my job is shift work, and when your day is done, theres someone there to come in and take over the work I have left untill I return. I NEVER bring my work home with me. Once I am out the door all I am thinking about is bikes, women, beer, bbq, music, laundry, breakfast, vacuuming, riding, fixing..........


----------



## JerseyGuy08 (May 23, 2006)

*Poll*

White collar, but 50/50 split with my Jersey freaks. Common thread - we're all a little crazy and not afraid to run ourselves into the ground!


----------



## SwollenYak (Jul 5, 2005)

I fondle sheep... without a shirt on.

actually, I'm a junior architect.

Just a thought, but I think you'll find alot more "white collar" folk on this forum...since they sit in front of a computer all day and pretend to work!!!


----------



## brickhead (Apr 25, 2005)

greetings

im a truck driver. local so i'm home everynight.:thumbsup: i used to work in graphics at local bank. BofA. got tired of that .


----------



## djcrb9 (Jan 13, 2004)

Blue collar, white white collar, what's a collar without a leash?


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

I work for a non-profit. So that means I get to do crappy white collar paper pushing for less than blue collar wages.


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm a chinchilla rancher, but also the CEO of my own vast estate...about .33 acres. You can fit a lot of those lil' buggers in a small area. The draft horse I ride to lasso them is a bit overkill but it gives me a real vaquero vibe.

Whatever you do for a living, don't get high off your own supply (Ice T).


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

anthonys said:


> It is interesting to see the disparaging tone directed towards "blue collar" folks in this thread. Especially in light of the recent prominence of the immigration debate. Here in the US, we have created a society and economy that is increasingly based on the service industry. Yet no one seems to want to be a part of that.
> 
> Doens't anyone want to get stuff done anymore? Get their hands dirty?
> 
> ...


Anthonys, you are my hero. Scrublover too.

I'm about to finish up with my masters in mechanical engineering at UConn. I did my undergrad in Bozeman, MT and grew up outside of Missoula, MT.

UConn is full of graduate students that are so focused on money it's sorta sick. People ask me if I've found a job yet.. Everyone wants to start work as soon as humanly possible after their degree so that they can start makeing the big bucks. Then they're going to turn into some audi driving stressed out ******* who tailgates you on your way to school because you're only going 50 in a 35 zone. This whole state is obsessed with haveing better stuff than the Jone's. Half the people here havn't ever had minimum wage jobs when they were kids, just internships arranged by their fathers.

When they ask what I'm gong to do I say "I don't know, take some time off, maybe not even get an engineering job at all". They just stare in disbelief and think bad things about people from MT in their heads. It just doesn't register that there is more to life than wearing a suit and working out in a gym an hour each night. I've seen people on the treadmill in the summer. For crying out loud, go run on the 60 miles of trial starting on campus.

It's not about the money, it's about what you do with the money you have. Personally, I want a job where I can keep up with my bike habit, and have time to do cool things and take pictures of them. That's all.. If I could secure some sort of engineering related job somewhere like Grand Junction or Durango or anywhere else mentioned in the best places to live and ride thread I'd be ecstatic. But if not, I'll just work at REI and get Yeti proforms..

There aren't many people I can rant about this to around here, sorry about that. And this is just from what I see in the engineering departmant, nothing else.

Jesse


----------



## crtj (Jan 24, 2005)

Self-employed (owner of a micro-size net-related company).


----------



## fourtyounce (May 2, 2006)

bullit71 said:


> nope, IT engineer. Sorry to ruin the thought that most mtn bikers are a bunch of meatheads on wheels.


Meatheads....you're tiny, biased brain should be dipped in gold and thrown in the river.

Myself? I have a B.S. but am self employed installing tile in custom homes. Blue collar.


----------



## Lucky 7 (Oct 20, 2005)

Soupboy said:


> I'm a chinchilla rancher, but also the CEO of my own vast estate...about .33 acres. You can fit a lot of those lil' buggers in a small area. The draft horse I ride to lasso them is a bit overkill but it gives me a real vaquero vibe.
> 
> Whatever you do for a living, don't get high off your own supply (Ice T).


:lol: :lol: :lol:

That's my favorite post yet.:thumbsup:

My card says 'Associate'. Can somebody tell me what that means?

JK, it means I sit at a desk all day. 'Photoshop Renderist Extrodinaire' is what the card should say. I'm a hands on guy, though, so I have to get my fix in on my own time.

Let's put it this way, if you ask me what I did last year, it honestly wouldn't even occur to me to mention my job. I'd probably talk your ear off about the custom fat tire cruiser I built, the kitchen I remodelled, or any other of a hundred things that I look back on with pride and fondness. Some would say that statement indicates I'm in need of a career change, but in my experience, money will ruin a pastime. When I'm I pick up my camera or my tools, money is the last thing on my mind and I'd like to keep it that way.


----------



## RomSpaceKnight (Aug 16, 2006)

According to latest poll http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=237592 72.22% of MTB ers consider themselves white collar. With the majority of people on this site Yanks and the economy of the states service based I am not surprised.


----------



## Adirondack Blues (Mar 4, 2004)

*rt* said:


> nope, government lackie here. i sit at a desk all day and make decisions about how to spend your hard earned tax dollars. ;-)
> 
> rt


Hey- I do that too! 'Cept no one listens to my suggestions about how your (our) hard-earned tax dollars should be spent. If they only knew the ways we have to spend them...


----------



## sunsetrider (Jun 15, 2006)

I don't define myself by my work. I deal poker for a living, but I tell people I am a father and husband and mountain biker and lots of other stuff that is my life, not what reads on my check stub.


----------



## fourtyounce (May 2, 2006)

*Master Shake*

Being that you are the most proficient internet forum poster ever, please allow me to point out that it was Honda that made the XR 500, not Suzuki. Maybe that will help you find what you are looking for. Update your sig and Blue Collar football rules!


----------



## bigbadwimp (Sep 21, 2005)

dojoOH said:


> was an enlisted man in the army infantry so blue collar here. starting at the university in the fall though. going to be a 24 yr old junior in college. i'm such a loser


Hey that was me! Army infantry (ranger, to be more specific) now a 25-yr-old graduating senior.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

Well, I'm a Systems Analyst so I guess I'm "white" collar. I do a lot of IT work (programming etc). I just started mtn biking a few months ago, and yes I ran out and bought a $2200 Stumpjumper FSR because I knew I loved it and because I had some extra money to buy what I wanted. I've been whitewater kayaking for years and had been wanting to try biking. Glad I did.

Anyhow, no one gave me a "white collar" job. I've done roofing, concrete, construction, shipping and receiving, etc in the hot and humid southeast. I got tired of that kind of work so I educated myself to get a better job. Whitewater kayaking, biking, etc. is a way for me to get out and enjoy the world outside. My job simply affords me a better life than I ever could afford busting my nuts for half as much. :thumbsup:


----------



## JrockFeltaz (Jun 7, 2006)

work is work. Its a sad day when your job defines you. I've day labored, worked fast food, been homeless, sold drugs, done construction. I now work as a visual effects artist and sound designer.


----------



## Wonk (Sep 21, 2006)

Raconteur


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

White collar job w/a blue collar heart. As I've told my boss in the past, "my job does not define who I am". He's learned that too. He's cut waayy bk on his hrs and started enjoying life outside of this office. He's a lot easier to deal with now.


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

Both for me. I own a trail building business and have to do the paperwork (invoices, bids, etc.) and the dirty work. Most of my work is in the field, so I'm a majority blue collar worker.

D


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

johnnychimpo said:


> I dont ask what the people do that i ride with. I personally dont care what they do for a living. Its all about riding. Only reason they know what i do is because of my military hair cut. LOL
> Cant hide that i guess.


I like your attitude. I ride with blue/white/no collar workers and personally don't really care about what they do---we're here to ride.

I'm a teacher/sometimes writer, but have done all sorts of work, including graphic design, wrenching (bikes/Porsches/imports), cleaning and servicing bulldozers/skiploaders/excavators (you never want to be responsible for cleaning a D-4 in the middle of the rainy season, trust me). Guess I have a healthy respect for all types of work.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

*I wear a blue shirt sometimes.....*



YaMon said:


> I'll probably get blasted by the "professionals" that get defensive and upset at the thought that they are not "real" mtn. bikers. Calm down, it's just a poll.


I'm an engineer & work with scientists & engineers. Most of the mountain bikers I know are scientists & engineers, but a few are managers. Today I did a lunch-time ride with a minister. The only "blue collar" people I know who ride are strictly commuters. I've tried to talk them into riding with me, but they say their 4 miles daily "up that big hill" is enough (a few hundred yard slight incline on pavement).

Before college I worked 5 years in a steel plant on the swing shift. I was a commuter myself on a road bike in those days. After moving several tons of steel by hand, the ride home was tougher than the ride to work. All honest work is honorable.


----------

